
Earth-Friendly EOMA68 Computing Devices - traverseda
https://www.crowdsupply.com/eoma68/micro-desktop
======
traverseda
I think it's a very cool project.

The main idea seems to be to standardise the connection between a case (a
tablet frame, a laptop frame, or a cellphone frame) and a SoC.

The SoC they're developing is tiny, entirely libre, and low power enough to be
used in a cellphone.

The project is entirely libre, and the dev is involved in the allwinner GPL
stuff. It should be a lot more open then the rPi or similar.

I'd be pretty sad if this project didn't get funding. It looks like a big step
towards standardising SoC's

